# Ebay Prices



## dherik (May 19, 2011)

I like checking out the Recovered gold listings on ebay when I get into the office, and ebay gold prices are just nuts. So are bullion coins, that makes a little sense.


How many of these people buying this stuff on ebay actually have a refining setup?


----------



## Anonymous (May 19, 2011)

You want to have a real laugh? Read through this thread 
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=7109&hilit=best+of+ebay


----------



## fchamp (May 19, 2011)

I have plentiful supplies of monolithic surface mount capacitors and IC chips, it is tideous already to separate them from my pcb boards and recovering palladium and gold from them is also very time consuming, I wonder if it is not better to sell them by the pound in e-bay rather than recovering them at home?


----------



## Harold_V (May 20, 2011)

fchamp said:


> I have plentiful supplies of monolithic surface mount capacitors and IC chips, it is tideous already to separate them from my pcb boards and recovering palladium and gold from them is also very time consuming, I wonder if it is not better to sell them by the pound in e-bay rather than recovering them at home?


I don't think there's a right or wrong answer for that question, just as there's no right or wrong answer for processing most e scrap. How valuable one's time is is a factor, as is your objective. If you're driven by the dollar, and have a busy schedule, refining may not be for you. By sharp contrast, if you have a curiosity about refining, and precious metals in general, and have idle time, that may be the best course of action for you. It's highly personal, and you'll get no end to opinions on this forum, each reflecting the wants, needs and values of each individual. 

Do what makes you feel good-----and if you have doubts about the viability of the US economic system, might not hurt to put away some precious metals for the day when it collapses. It is possible, you know---it has happened to every economic system that has gone before us. 

Harold


----------



## Oz (May 21, 2011)

For a change I will skip out on the economics of the United States in general, as well as its money. 

What I will share is the comments made by many “why are these fools paying over spot for scrap karat gold and sterling on E-Bay? Gold was under $1,000.00 and silver was under $14.00 per Troy ounce at the time. 

Could you please remind me what current spot is now on gold and silver? 

Yes, I am being a bit of a smart ass here. But no matter your belief in the dollar and government, I believe that you are still seeing the same effect. Buyers that see fiat currencies devaluing in the future are buying precious metal scrap today expecting it to go up in value later.


----------



## goldenchild (May 21, 2011)

Oz said:


> Buyers that see fiat currencies devaluing in the future are buying precious metal scrap today expecting it to go up in value later.



On eBay I believe this to be partially true but the majority of buyers are buying at what they believe the item to be worth at the point of sale :shock: Mostly out of sheer ignorance.


----------



## fchamp (May 24, 2011)

Harold_V said:


> fchamp said:
> 
> 
> > I have plentiful supplies of monolithic surface mount capacitors and IC chips, it is tideous already to separate them from my pcb boards and recovering palladium and gold from them is also very time consuming, I wonder if it is not better to sell them by the pound in e-bay rather than recovering them at home?
> ...


Spoken like a wise man Harold, I just see people paying more than spot prices and it seems luring to sell to them rather than holding on to "a scrapyard" like my dear wife would call it!

I have the curiosity, I have a plating machine, worked in aviation cadmium plating and in Alcan chemical plants with train wagon tankers of 80 tons with 98% sulfuric , tankers of 48% sodium hydroxyde, formaldehyde, naphtalene, I have three kids at home that love to look(and would love to touch) the nice blue nitric in a beaker with bubbling brown smoke from gold plated copper pins! I have seen people almost die when the 2 inch line carrying sulfuric broke on top of the guys head! Had nightmares for two years after!

I will follow your advice and separate PM's and store them for future refining since the PM's will not deteriorate over time right! Let my young ones grow-up giving me free time that I don't have right now and my kids not beeing around hazardous chems !

Thanks Harold!
Francis


----------

